# aires book



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi all can anyone tell me if there is a new aries book out this year


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

A lot of the aires books are sold on this site http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/
not sure which one you want though.


----------



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes sorry had a long day the french aires i have a 2007 book the English one and was wondering how often it came out or maybe id be better with the french vertion


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Guess it may be this one then 
http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/view_product.php?c_id=4&sc_id=&p_id=39 
but reading the blurb it is the 2008 edition and won't be re-issued until 2010. I'm waiting on the release of "Camper stop Europe" which covers other areas of Europe too. Hopefully that one should be out in February.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*campingcar aire de service's*

The 2009 guide to campingcar stops /Aire de service camping cars comes out in may, this is from the French camping car magazine , 
you can buy it from www .Amazon .couk /on line or direct from www. motorpresse fr .covers over 2405 etapes camping-car .


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We always get the DVD from www.campingcar-infos.com much easier to use and with more information and pictures.
OK, so it's in french, but so are all of the french people that you meet.
Gerry


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

You can also get Aires books from our 'very own' OutdoorBits - see:

http://www.outdoorbits.com/books-guides-c-33.html

(MHF subscriber discount :wink: )

Gerald


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

So Camperstop comes out in February does it? and I believe it now has a DVD with it. 

Can someone tell me when Bord Atlas comes out as I would like to order the 2 together.

Many thanks
Mandy


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

we have the 2nd version if that helps you mate


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me when Bord Atlas comes out as I would like to order the 2 together.
> 
> ...


The 2009 Bordatlas is available from 17 Jan according to their publishers.

€19.90 + €5 p&p if you order it direct...

http://www.reisemobil-international.de/shop/rubrik.html?id=26

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The 2008 Guide Officiel Aires de Service Camping-car was available from 11 Mar 08 onwards so I dare say it should be out about Mar 09 :wink:

>2008 info<

Pete


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

sunbeams said:


> Hi all can anyone tell me if there is a new aries book out this year


Sunbeam - I have emailed Vicarious and asked them - here is there reply:

Camperstop will remain in its current format, bord atlas is now supplied in two books with a DVD. There is no confirmed delivery date for either guide but both should be available in February.

Hope that helps, Meli

Cheers
Carol


----------



## 112793 (May 29, 2008)

Excuse my english bcause i am french thank you

The aires book are generally available in the newspapers shop , not the smaller ones, but surely in Calais Caen or Cherbourg ...
You can buy it for about 10 Euros.

If you've got a GPS ,you can download aires on this site or consult them with a map

camping car infos

Click on the motorhome 
click on (on the left) : Rechercher une aire

Then you can download at the end of page or search using the map and list

Patrick


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the 2009 Camperstop book is now in stock at Outdoorbits 

http://www.outdoorbits.com/camperstop-2009-guide-p-909.html


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

patdan said:


> Excuse my english bcause i am french thank you
> 
> The aires book are generally available in the newspapers shop , not the smaller ones, but surely in Calais Caen or Cherbourg ...
> You can buy it for about 10 Euros.
> ...


Hi Patrick

Welcome to MototorhomeFacts, I hope you enjoy it here.

When you refer to camping car infos you will like to know that it is one of the favourite French websites for our members.

Best wishes


----------

